# Rhubarb wine - low acidity



## matthew2014 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,

After almost two years I rediscovered some rhubard in my freezer. It was originally headed for pies but has recently been juiced for a wine experiment. Anyway, after juicing the rhubarb and mixing in the grape concentrate and water, the acid level is very low (TA 0.2). Before I take the next step I was wondering if anyone had some insight.

Thanks,

Matthew.


----------



## Luc (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope !!!

How much rhubarb, concentrate and water did you use ???
I am not an expert on concentrates as they are not sold over here.
So someone else might chime in on that.

The rhubarb however has normally a very high acid contents and I have to bring that down all the time.........

Luc


----------



## matthew2014 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me.

Yah, based on what I've read, I was expecting a very high acidity, which is what concerns me here.

I started with about 18lbs of rhubard, 1.5 pints of white grape concentrate and 22 pints of water. The whole thing is about 6 gallons. I was thinking of adding some Acid Mix to bring it up and then see what happens.

Wish me luck.


----------



## sjo (Jan 6, 2010)

Did you measure acid with a titiration kit? If so did you take your reading when the color changed first changed or when it would not darken anymore?


----------



## matthew2014 (Jan 7, 2010)

I used a titration kit that I bought at my local wine making store and I took the reading when the colour change first became uniform. The colour didn't get especially dark.


----------



## sjo (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you do it according to the kit instructions or advise from the forum. My kit says to add sodium hydroxide untill there is no more color change. Posts on the forum say that Hydroxide is added untill a slight color change is noted and remains. I'm still not quite sure which is the proper method. It's hard to argue with someone doing 15 batches at a time.
I did do a test with my kit yesterday. I added acid blend to water and ran the test. My results came out correct. Which method gave me the correct results?
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Both, I only got a slight color change and it would not darken. All my wines have an initial slight color change and a level where it maxes out. So I am still in the dark with this.


----------



## matthew2014 (Jan 8, 2010)

I followed the instructions that came with the kit. It says to take your measurement at the first sign of a permanent and consistent change in colour; if I keep adding, the colour will become darker but my results will be false. Hopefully the instructions were written by someone who knows.

Either way, my wine couldn't wait for me to figure it out and started fermenting some time yesterday. We will know something soon.

Thanks.


----------



## sjo (Jan 8, 2010)

Matthew,
What is the brand name of your kit and what are the kit contents? Mine is for L.D. Carlson Co. It includes Sodium Hydroxide Soloution 0.2N and Phenolphthalen indicator soloution. I am hoping the contents are differnet which would be why there are different directions.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2010)

Results should be taken only from first permanent color changes. The only thing I ca say is that the rhubarb may have been picked premature for the acid to be that low or the freezing of it that long has ruined it or just caused cold stabilization in its true form.


----------



## Luc (Jan 9, 2010)

Wade,

My own experiments in rhubarb winemaking (which actually turned out very good !!!) showed me that the acid is still there after 6 months freezing:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/09/rabarberwijn-1-rhubarbwine-1.html

So there has to be another reason for the low acidity. Maybe premature picking is indeed that.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, Ive never frozen any fruit for that long for winemaking purposes! I didntb think that was the factor but threw it out there anyway cause you just never know.


----------



## matthew2014 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't remember when I picked the rhubard. It was so long ago. Any harvest recomendations?


----------

